

Egyptian breaks record for world's deepest scuba dive - unspecified
http://www.businessinsider.com/afp-egyptian-breaks-record-for-worlds-deepest-scuba-dive-2014-9

======
unspecified
\- 12 minutes and over SIXTY tanks to get to the bottom of his planned 350m
depth (92 tanks total)

\- the initial 100m had support divers, but below that he was totally alone

\- 14 hours ascending, with two hours spent at a mere three meters [0]

[0] [http://thecairopost.com/news/125544/news/egypts-ahmed-
gabr-b...](http://thecairopost.com/news/125544/news/egypts-ahmed-gabr-breaks-
world-scuba-diving-depth-record-at-332-35-meters)

